# Pit Pirate: 8 Butts, 2 Briskets and 18 Racks of Ribs



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Pit Pirate: 8 Butts, 2 Briskets and 18 Racks of Ribs and then I'll cook me something.

I have a noon Tuesday gig in beautiful Leesburg Virginia so I'm cooking the butts, briskets and ribs today. I'll pull the butts later and vacume pack them and reheat on site. The briskets I will cool and slice and vac pac and the ribs I will cool and cut into 3 bone sections and vac pac.

When I get on site tomorrow morning I will fire my cooker and pan the meats and get them in the cooker. Same with some beans and then I'll cook the chicken on site

Menu for 75 People
Carolina Pulled Pork, Buns and Sauce
BBQ Grilled Chicken
Award Winning Ribs [I have an 8th and 10th Place so always call them award winning]
Baked Beans
Cole Slaw
[2] Texas Style Briskets
$1,700.00

Let me get my butt moving and I'll get some pics to post.

Weather: Cloudy this morning...then becoming partly sunny. Scattered showers and thunderstorms. Highs in the lower 90s. West winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30 percent.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds like a great menu.

Just put on an 8 1/2 lb butt here.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 6, 2007)

Got the cam yet Mike?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Wallymart plum run out of the cheap cameras when I was there yesterday. I'm still looking. If I couyld convert the dern files from the.3gp file format I could make some on my current camera. My Olympus makes that files and so does my Treo phone and do did my buddy Stu's camera. The Windows Movie Maker proggy can't open or import them.

Here is one of the Briskets and [2] of the Butts.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/buttsbriskets01.jpg

The Butts I slather down realy good with French's Mustard and then use my Pit Pirate Plundered Pork Rub. I throw the rub at them and don't press it in. Fat guy with a white beard taught me that. No not Santa.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/buttsbriskets02.jpg

Darnit. I didn't get a picture of mid preped Briskets. I wet them down real good with that worshter-shister-shear sauce and some mustard and them my different Pit Pirate Buccaneer Beef Blunderbust Rub.

Slapped them in the Baby Pit at about 250 degrees.
Shhhhhh....their sleeping. We won't peek on them very much either. If yer look'n you ain't cook'n I always say.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/buttsbriskets03.jpg

Gotta head out real quick and buy a case of Ribs and a case of thighs.

We'll be making a simple slaw later too so Pay Attention BOY!
~SLAP

lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

ok, Pay Attention.
Are you looking?

Ok, get a case of ribs. I made some Rib Rub with a little more herbs in it than a standard rub to make them Savory.
Oh and get you a Pop.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/18racksribs01.jpg

Get a butter knife or back of a spoon and get just under that membrane on the back. Peel it up and get yer fingers and make a pocket. That membrane ain't goo BBQ.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/18racksribs02.jpg

It's slippery so use a paper towel and it will peel back like a Carolina sunburn. Do that 18 times...quick.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/18racksribs03.jpg

Get them rubbed on both sides and pop another Top. For all I do this Pop's for me! On to the smoker!
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/18racksribs04.jpg

So that cooker has 8 Butts, 2 Briskets and 18 racks of ribs in her.  Hmmmm? I gots another cooker and grill I might use in a bit for some more Filtes and FRESH shrimps.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 6, 2007)

looks good so far


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Butts are starting to look good as well as the briskets. Gonna make a MOP for them here shortly.

I got some Chicken I can cook and them two loins are still looking at me from the refrig. I'm looking back and looking for bacon too. They ain't get'n out alive.

I got some Veggies to grill too for supper. Portobella shrooms too. Gonna be good eats later.

You like my Set? I just bought that counter height folding table too. I like that.

My lighting in bad in the Kitchen I'm seeing too. I need to close that side window.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

I peeked.
5 hours in and they are getting color and smelling good.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/buttsbriskets04.jpg


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 6, 2007)

Everything looks Killer Mike!!!  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Ribs are done. Gonna shrink wrap them and ice down.
They look and...taste Great
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/18racksribs05.jpg

I fired up the grill with the Torch. That weed torch is great! No not like a Cheech and Chong weed torch boy. Pay attention! I fire starting weed torch. Great / Must have for a bbq man.

So I got me a couple filets, shrimps, portabellas, Red beans and rice...some zuchinnie things and some bread.

Butts and bristeks still have a while. Butts I will pull later and vac pac and briskets I will cool a tad and vac pac. I'll open them in the AM and slice thin and repack till heat up time on site in Leesburg
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/shrimpsteak06.jpg


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Just put them snakes on there. When I flip them I'll add the shrimps. Toadstools are on and zucs too. Red beans and rices and getting....nice.

Bread is still lined up in the loaf but I got some butter getting ready.

Hey, I gotta feed me to feed others.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Veggies, steaks and shrimps on the grill
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/shrimpsteak07.jpg

Grab a plate folks. Of Red Beans and Rice are to the right.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/shrimpsteak08.jpg


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Briskets in 160's
Butts 170's at 7:30 PM

Cooker at 250 degrees

90 degrees outside


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 6, 2007)

what's the temp in your house since your'e running in and out? Any flies get in? Nice grub pirate!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> what's the temp in your house since your'e running in and out? Any flies get in? Nice grub pirate!



With fan it's 82 where I am sitting. No flys.

Argh!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

friends.
I always cook for friends.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

I like the area. I hope it's cooler than down here in Woodbridge.

Do I know you? Seems I have a member at my place called uncle steve.

Just asking
 :?:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Yer in a good spot here.
Great folks.
Go watch JB's videos. lol He's a fricking hoot


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

18 racks vac packed.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/18racksribs06.jpg

Briskets up top and two of the smaller butts. Done and FRESH
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/buttsbriskets05.jpg

Gonna vac pac briskets soon as the cool a tad and set..

Butta I'll cool and pull in the early AM


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Shhhhhhhh...
Them briskets is sleeping.
 
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/buttsbriskets06.jpg

Butts have a tad longer and I'll bag and pull in the am.

I'm on FI pops so I put the sharp stuff away.

Tomorrow should be fun.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I post these and the times to help new folks gauge their cooking. I remember 3 years back and heck this year when I thought I knew something and I got "skooled". Hey I sit down and take notes and shut my mouth and Pay Attention Boy.

Pictures and videos are great for seeing what to do or how you can tweak things yer way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Butts are off.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/buttsbriskets07.jpg

Gonna cool them down all night amd pull in the morning.
Get'n up early for a long day.

Hey, it's what we do...we BBQ


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 6, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Butts are off.
> http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/buttsbriskets07.jpg
> 
> Gonna cool them down all night amd pull in the morning.
> ...



Thats what a butt should look like!

Well done! 

Great job.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks guys.
We'll see how I pull it all together.
Yawn


----------



## john a (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> *Just put them snakes on there.* When I flip them I'll add the shrimps. Toadstools are on and zucs too. Red beans and rices and getting....nice.
> 
> Bread is still lined up in the loaf but I got some butter getting ready.
> 
> Hey, I gotta feed me to feed others.



Bet that pissed them off. Great job, everything looks terrific. Question, why vac wrap for one day.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 7, 2007)

I noticed that you are kind of a skinny dude to be cooking all that bbq.  You need to work on that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I noticed that you are kind of a skinny dude to be cooking all that bbq.  You need to work on that.



Bigwheel once asked me "How long you had that weight problem?"
lol
Man I bet I lost 5 lbs today alone. Had to take all that food an hour away and then cook 50 pieces of Chicken in 107 Degree  Heat Index standing over that round bowl of coals. Drank 6 waters a Gatoraid and a beer and peed about 1/2 cup.

Trying to cool down now before I unhook pit and unload. This Pop is boiling as it goes down my throat I think.

As for how long a vac pac is good in the frig I don't know. I only keep stuff around about a week. In the freezer ...years.
I throw everything back in my smoker in full sized covered pans to reheat. Beans I cooked today on the Fire Box. lol


----------



## Unity (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Drank 6 waters a Gatoraid and a beer and peed about 1/2 cup.


You pee in a measuring cup?   

--John  8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Mike Hedrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No silly. Can't you measure out a 1/2 cup in yer hand?
 :roll: 

I was guessing man!
lol


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No silly. Can't you measure out a 1/2 cup in yer hand?
 :roll: 

I was guessing man!
lol[/quote:2ko1znpj]

That is TMI


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

lol
Here is some pulled butts. Tossed with a lil Carolina Vinegar Homemade Sauce
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/buttsbriskets08.jpg

Here is the chicken I cooked in 105 degree heat. Instant read therm on my sleeve reaching over fire was 162 degrees. lol
Yeowch!
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/buttsbriskets09.jpg


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 8, 2007)

$1700?????? GOOD MARGIN there buddy! Way to go! W


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> $1700?????? GOOD MARGIN there buddy! Way to go! W



Thanks


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is the chicken I cooked in 105 degree heat. Instant read therm on my sleeve reaching over fire was 162 degrees. lol 
Yeowch! 

With that temp reading it seems you were ready to be wrapped in foil with a little beer/sauce for the final few hours.


----------



## Unity (Aug 9, 2007)

That's one fine undertaking, Mike. I admire what you're doing.   

--John  8) 
(People running WR should take note of how well you guys are organized.   )


----------

